# Off days!



## 2-Swole (Apr 7, 2006)

Wondering how many days you guys rest between muscle groups and why! I workout 5 on (plus cardio on 6) then 1 off for about 1 1/2- 2 hrs. If I switch up my workout by resting every other day will i lose anything since my body is used to working out all the time?


----------



## healthfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

2-Swole said:
			
		

> Wondering how many days you guys rest between muscle groups and why! I workout 5 on (plus cardio on 6) then 1 off for about 1 1/2- 2 hrs. If I switch up my workout by resting every other day will i lose anything since my body is used to working out all the time?



no you shouldnt lose anything. you may infact gain some strength and weight. 5 or 6 days ina row is alot. 
try switching it up to 3 on 2 off or 2 on 1 off. 
just try to keep the body guessing and it will keep growing. 
make sure your diet is in check though


----------



## 2-Swole (Apr 9, 2006)

How bout this?

(Month1)                                 (Month2)
Day1:Shoul/tris                         Day1:Chest
Day2:Off                                  Day2:Legs
Day3:Back                                Day3:Off
Day4:Chest/traps                       Day4:Shoul/tris
Day5:Biceps/forearms                  Day5:Back/Bis
Day6:Off                                   Day6:Off
Day7:Legs(w/deadlifts)                Day7:Repeat


----------



## healthfreak (Apr 10, 2006)

2-Swole said:
			
		

> How bout this?
> 
> (Month1)                                 (Month2)
> Day1:Shoul/tris                         Day1:Chest
> ...




yah that looks better. just remmber to try differnt things al the time. supersets, drops, low reps, high reps differnt excersises. just keep the body guessing. keep us posted bro


----------



## Juicyr6 (Apr 11, 2006)

i never train 2 days in a row...and never train more than 3 times a week


----------



## Tigwernog (Jul 27, 2006)

Sick.


----------



## 2-Swole (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I posted this like friggin months and months ago, but now I can answer my own question.  3 day 2 day split: day1shoulders and tris, day2off, day3back, day4chestandtraps, day5bisand forearms, day6off, day7legsw/deadlifts.  Then repeat.  It is working awesome for me!


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 4, 2006)

Depending on my intensity, I have learned that for my body, I need to let each body part rest about 6-8 days approx until I can get a good pump, increased strength and growth, from the next workout. I basically lift every other day and sometimes every 3 days. Its all about rest man, if you do things right. The sooner I eat PWO, the better I feel the next day as well, less soreness, "tighter" etc.


----------

